# access datenbank in vorgefertigter excel tabelle schreiben



## leimy (27. April 2005)

wollte über ein sql befehl aus einer access datenbanktabelle die daten in eine excel tabelle schreiben diese excel tabelle ist aber schon vor formatiert.

mfg leimy


----------



## hpvw (27. April 2005)

Ich wollte Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten, die Shift-Taste wurde jedoch schon von meinem Hund gefressen.
Es ist übrigends gut zu wissen, was Du tun wolltest, jedoch ist daraus nicht ersichtlich, warum Du es nicht tust.
Ich wollte gestern ein Programm schreiben. Würdest Du daraus schließen, dass ich einfach zu faul war, meinen Laptop anzuwerfen, und mich lieber vor den Fernseher gesetzt habe?

*scnr*

Gruß hpvw


----------



## leimy (27. April 2005)

mein problem ist ich weiß den befehl nicht.


----------



## hpvw (27. April 2005)

Das spuckt die Hilfe aus:


> Öffnen Sie in Microsoft Access die Tabelle oder Abfrage bzw. das Formular mit den zu kopierenden Datensätzen.
> Klicken Sie im Menü Ansicht auf Datenblattansicht.
> Markieren Sie die zu kopierenden Datensätze.
> Wenn Sie bestimmte Spalten auswählten möchten, ziehen Sie mit dem Mauszeiger über angrenzende Spaltenüberschriften.
> ...


Für die Vorgänge müsstest Du Dir ein Makro schreiben. Daran hängst Du ein Makro an, welches die Formatierungen auf die eingefügten Zellen überträgt oder Du sorgst beim Einfügen einfach dafür, dass "Formatierungen der Zielzelle übernehmen" aktiviert ist.
Es werden auch noch andere Möglichkeiten in der Hilfe beschrieben:





> Informationen über das Austauschen von Daten zwischen Microsoft Excel und Microsoft Access
> Arbeiten mit Microsoft Access-Daten in Microsoft Excel
> 
> Kopieren von Access-Datensätzen in Excel
> ...


----------

